# Restoration Pic Request: Before and After



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

Alright, nothing gets a forum hopping like some picture posts. Lets see some before and after pics. I have a bunch of print I need to scan, but in the mean time, let's see yours.








Bryan


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

Heres a before no after yet, its actually come aways since these pics.
Its not easy or cheap, but oddly fun







don't buy a rot box.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (pastpargolf)*

Just a few pics from my Rabbit Resto Project.
Before:
http://www.gti16v.org/rrp061.htm#rrp061
http://www.gti16v.org/rrp063.htm#rrp063

After:
http://www.gti16v.org/rrp266.htm#rrp266
http://www.gti16v.org/rrp238.htm#rrp238


----------



## 81babbit16v (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (charlier)*

Before








During 
















No After shots yet because I'm not done


[Modified by 81babbit16v, 3:56 AM 2-15-2003]


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (81babbit16v)*

wow steve i have yet to see pics of this...nice!


----------



## nypassat16v (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (charlier)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a few pics from my Rabbit Resto Project.
Before:

















After:















[HR][/HR]​


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (nypassat16v)*

*charlier* have you taken that car to Bugout in Virginia before? Looks great. Keep them pics coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by G60ING, 8:02 AM 2-15-2003]


----------



## veedub-turbo (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (G60ING)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like this kinda stuff


----------



## BlaCorrado (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (charlier)*

WOW, that's incredible. how did you clean all that crap off? can you have an entire car body "dipped" to remove all the old paint and crud??
Jason


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (G60ING)*

A couple of years ago I did have my Rabbit at a Fall Bug Out. That was one of the few Bug Outs recently that did not have a drop of rain. For me, Bug Out is a 4-5 hour drive so I do not do it very often.
Cleaning the engine compartment was one of the most time-consuming tasks of the project. The compartment was covered in a combination of grease, rustproofing material (a waxy substance), rust, etc. Mostly it was a matter of scrapeing with metal or plastic paint scrapers and using a couple of gallons of cleaner/stripper and countless rags and shop towels. Next time I stop at the body shop I will get the name of that cleaner/stripper.
Someday in the future I will post more of the Rabbit Resto Photos on my website. I have an album with 300-400 photos of the project but do not have the disk space with my current web host to upload more of them.


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (charlier)*

no after pics yet....


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (81babbit16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Before








During 
















No After shots yet because I'm not done

[Modified by 81babbit16v, 3:56 AM 2-15-2003][HR][/HR]​Me want to see after!!!









Well hurry up then
















Reminds me of Thumper (R.I.P.)







Are you sure that is a Rabbit C? I was under the impression that only the L model had bright window trim. Maybe that was only on the 80's. (Thumper was born in 1980)







Never mind, got confused. <- Edit


[Modified by CarLuvrSD, 6:02 PM 2-15-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (nypassat16v)*

That is (was) the dirtiest engine compartment I have ever seen!








One advantage to the US version I guess. No sticky stuff sprayed in engine compartment.







Stick stuff is part of the reason it's so well preserved though. 
Quite a remarkable improvement. Congratulations.











[Modified by CarLuvrSD, 6:05 PM 2-15-2003]


----------



## 81babbit16v (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (CarLuvrSD)*

I'm going as fast as I can








If only school didn't take up so much time
I'm looking to be done for waterfest


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (81babbit16v)*

excellent rabbit and scirocco restorations, you guys have much more courage than me to attack one.
here is my resto project
this is what i started with. 
















and this is how it looks as of last week.
















fender skirts








my new headliner 








ASS-SHOT!!








my new seat covers, and door panels, (65 style)








hopefully, my completed pics will be up in a few months, were i can do a proper before and after


----------



## 81babbit16v (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (g60-inside)*

great job with the 66 bug. I wish I could restore an old aircooled. Can't wait to see it all done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

Here are pics of my Cab. I'll need to scan pics of my 84 GTI resto, since that was completed in the dark ages (1997).
The car was in bad shape when I got it
















This is mid-project...
















I re upholstered the interior at home...








In primer
















After paint
















Done...








Bryan

[Modified by Bryan J, 11:53 AM 2-17-2003]


[Modified by Bryan J, 11:55 AM 2-17-2003]


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

well I think I am going to like this new forum alot.
Car before
























after 18 months of work


----------



## pastpargolf (Jul 16, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (ATS)*

They have snow in Texas? Or did you pop your plates on it some where else


----------



## lostinnc (Jul 13, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (pastpargolf)*

in the Scirocco above ( I have the same 85, same color in the before pics )
the color of the after pics...? thats not repainted the stock '85 color is it?


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (ATS)*

















excellent saves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (g60-inside)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
















excellent saves. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










[Modified by CarLuvrSD, 2:15 PM 2-18-2003]


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (pastpargolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]They have snow in Texas? Or did you pop your plates on it some where else[HR][/HR]​No I was in exile in Canada at my parents place (blame INS) for 10 months (so much so it prompted me to work day time and hibernate in the garage with my restoration project)
quote:[HR][/HR]in the Scirocco above ( I have the same 85, same color in the before pics ) the color of the after pics...? thats not repainted the stock '85 color is it?[HR][/HR]​I have another one I use as a daily drive (85 titian red rocco),
and no the new paint is not VW paint, its a Dodge Prowler 2001 color called " Prowler Orange" (go figure, got it done last summer just before re-entering the usa. back home to texas)
[Excelent saves]
Thank you, and yeah I do agree that rabbit convertible is super sweet !
I actually like the color alot, been thinking about that A1 Cirrus Grey for my next 85 rocco project..
lots of clapping hands to all ya guys...



[Modified by ATS, 3:14 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## oldskool industries (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

Here's the most recent mine:
Photo Album for The 65











[Modified by oldskool industries, 10:45 PM 2-19-2003]


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (oldskool industries)*

excellent pics and work by all!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (gt2437)*

Painted my car last summer. My first paint. I had no one to teach me how to do it so I kind of learned as I went. hey... I was happy in the end. 








took me about a month to sand the thing by hand with a sanding block. I didn't have any access to real tools. 








I built a tent in my garage out of painters tarp. haha. It worked pretty well until the floor plastic started to dissolve from the paint reducer. 
























I can't wait to do it again, but I want to learn how better first. I'd like to learn how to do a real professional job. 
-Nick


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (NTRabbit)*

loks real good for your first time.Me and my brother do the same thing got bored and started playing with paint so far we have had some real good ones.My scirocco is going to be the all out test I want it to look perfect when I start it I will post all the pics.Something about doing it yourself that makes you feel good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (vento III)*

sorry guys, apparently webshots doesn't let you host links anymore. Here is a link to my photoalbum with the painting pictures.
http://community.webshots.com/album/64463810QWXiBQ


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

Nice work, that car looks great


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (pastpargolf)*









Any pics of the 2002 in front of it?


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (matoo3)*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*










Nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Bryan


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

Thanks man!!!


----------



## mk3dub (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

Bryan J, was your cabby in Eurotuner???? It looks just like one I saw in there.....good work nonetheless... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gt2.slow (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

ok here are some pictures of my latest project. It is a 1967 21 window Deluxe. 
It had been hit on the drivers side so the whole panel was replaced from a donor bus. It was replaced on the factoy seams and under the moulding

















once the body was straightened out i painted it vapor blue and white. 
















it is all finished now. the interior is black vinyl and grey tweed. all that is left is to lower it. I should finish that in a few months. I took it to Daytona for the Turkey Rod Run and I was following my Girlfriends Dad in his 68 crewcab. We got pulled over for racing when he was passing me. We were going 65 in a 55. I guess the bus just looks fast. All we got were warnings. LOL








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blown6T (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (gt2.slow)*

Yeah Mikey! Damn, I never saw how bad the bus was when you first got it


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Blown6T)*

I cant see the pics...


----------



## gt2.slow (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

hmmmm. thats weird. I can see them. Can anyone else see them. If not go here
http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4290573185


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (gt2.slow)*

Damn..that thing was beat up before....Looks like our tastes are the same!
Looks sweet now though. Very nice. Did you do most of the resto work? Body work, etc...?
Nice pic of the "oops" police factor. What happened? Don't tell me you were speeding. I see a double cab in that pic to. Nice.










[Modified by idrivequattro, 7:39 PM 3-5-2003]


----------



## gt2.slow (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

Most of the body work was done By Kelly Brown (A.K.A. Metal Wizard)in North Carolina. http://www.metwiz.com
The paint was done by a shop here in town. I did all the mechanical, electrical, and interior. The headliner was a pain.
Yeah we were driving to daytona for the Turkey Rod Run. The Crew cab was passing me so i speed up.......we were going about 65 in a 55 and we got pulled over for "Racing". That was the slowest rase i have ever been in.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (gt2.slow)*

quote:[HR][/HR].......we were going about 65 in a 55 and we got pulled over for "Racing". That was the slowest rase i have ever been in.







[HR][/HR]​Head snapping speeds......
So you did the headliner eh? I have done the headliner around all the windows, but I am tentative to tackle the top portion myself. It just seems to tricky for my liking. Any tips? If there is any tricks that make it easier, I may try it myself. 
Do you have any interior pics? I would love to see em.


----------



## gt2.slow (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

I do not have any interior pictures right now. My camera decided to stop working so i dont know when i will have some. I was told that the headliner is installed incorrectly. It looks good just installed wrong. I had nothing to go by and no instructions. 
As far as any tips go........yes i have one. Whatever price the upholstry shop tells you........IT IS A BARGAIN. I went through 2 healiners before i got it in and now i have people telling me it is wrong. My Bus still has won about every show i have had it in, so it can't be too wrong. It just bothers me knowing it is not right. Mine may be harder than yours because of the sunroof and the skylight windows. but i would not want to do another bus.... for any price.


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (gt2.slow)*

I had a quote of $350.....I think I will take that. It sounds like I don't want the headache....and the cost of replacing the first headliner if I ruin it.


----------



## Colovion (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

that's one sweet bus! Trouble if you ask me - well you could get in a lot of trouble with the opposite sex there...


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Colovion)*

yeah...especially with no rear seats!


----------



## FujiTekniques (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

You guys are awesome. Way to go at saving these beautiful things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW-Quantum-Man (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (WolfsburgTekniques)*

Engine after I just started to clean it, before this it was almost all black because someone had left the oil cap off with the engine running. 








I wish I had taken more pics of the resto but this is one of the bad areas









These are the doors off the parts car before any paint or body-work 








I did all the work accept the paint including stripping the complete interior and anything that would come off the exterior. This is when I dorve it home from the paint shop, don't tell the cops! No thats not a dent, the door is not closed all the way. I have to be gentle with her. 

















After many more hours....days...of work.








Some old school VW flaps too, sorry about the crooked picture 











[Modified by VW-Quantum-Man, 7:16 PM 3-13-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (VW-Quantum-Man)*

Great job on the Quantum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . It's nice to see someone take that much care in restoring such a unique car. Good job







.
Bryan


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

I never realized how similar the Quantum and 4000 look when stripped down...nice work on that. I would love to restore an older Audi/VW like that (my microbus being the exception).


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​ did you just cut that part of the panel from another car?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








did you just cut that part of the panel from another car?[HR][/HR]​Yes, I had access to an 81 Rabbit diesel donor car. Believe it or not, i cut the panels out of both cars with a Dremel tool with the crappy cutting discs. I think I could have bought a Sawzall with the money I spent on cutting discs for the Dremel








Bryan


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

wow, that must have taken forever! it ended up looking great though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh and what width rims are those by the way? are they the 14X6.5s and were they originally gold in the center?


[Modified by ArpyArpad, 10:51 PM 3-14-2003]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (ArpyArpad)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
oh and what width rims are those by the way? are they the 14X6.5s and were they originally gold in the center?
[HR][/HR]​The wheels are 15 x 6.5, originally from a 91 Jetta 16V, silver center.


----------



## mk2 6'in (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (Bryan J)*

i think i can add myself to this restoration post
i got some more before pictures but not uploaded... if u guys wanna see just ask
before:









after:


----------



## idrivequattro (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (mk2 6'in)*

What is the biggest engine (of any type) you can fit in that model Jetta?


----------



## mk2 6'in (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

well a vr6 fits in there fine... thats what i got in there right now dunno bout anything bigger


----------



## VW-Quantum-Man (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (idrivequattro)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I never realized how similar the Quantum and 4000 look when stripped down...nice work on that. I would love to restore an older Audi/VW like that (my microbus being the exception).[HR][/HR]​Yes the cars share many parts, i believe the only differences in this year were the fron fenders and the hood and some other sheet metal. Mechanically they ere identical. I wonder if a VR6 would fit in there?? That would be one-of-a-kind!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After (VW-Quantum-Man)*

Lessee... I bought this car from a guy down the road from me who had "stored" it for about 10 years in his garage. The car was left full of gas and the clothes dryer vent was pouring out onto the car for it's entire life in that hole. When we got it home (and yes we were towing it with a CRV) and got it cleaned I realized what a mess it was with a bad front hit and a big dent in the rear quarter panel... oh and never mind the total fuel system replacement, brake system replacement, suspension system replacement....
















Notice the expression on the woman's face on the stairs when she looks at my buddy Willie and I about to yoke that thing outta there!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After ([email protected])*

Here is one of it in primer. I had a buddy of mine named Doug Baker paint it in the back garage at NGP in a mock paintbooth. He now has a restoration and paint buisness up there that if anyone local needs stuff done his rates are really, really good and the work is very solid!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

*Re: Restoration Pic Request: Before and After ([email protected])*

And finally a finished product taken right after the motor swap.







I just got new Corrado brakes and will be doing a new suspension in the next few weeks along with a sliding canvas sunroof kit.


----------

